#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  American Embassy in Vientiane

## Baraka

My Thai GF was turned down twice by the Embassy in Bangkok. Many of my friends say the Bangkok embassy people are generally unhelpful and uncooperative and downright rude - to Americans! Does anyone know if our chances would be better if we applied to the embassy in Laos?

----------


## corned dog

Very much doubt it Seeing you bombed them to oblivion

----------


## SEA Traveler

> My Thai GF was turned down twice by the Embassy in Bangkok. Many of my friends say the Bangkok embassy people are generally unhelpful and uncooperative and downright rude - to Americans! Does anyone know if our chances would be better if we applied to the embassy in Laos?


 
Assuming your talking about a tourist visa to the US for yout Thai GF.  it is a tough road to the end, even with all the appropriate documents.  Educational visa if all is legit and on the up and up.  have you considered a fiancee visa?  why not make an honest woman out of her an then apply for a marriage visa?  tough for a single Thai woman to get visa to US.  does she have real estate in her name and have money in the bank?  does she have a marketable skill?  does she have a good job?  family to take care of and that are dependent on her?  all of these things are considered and critical to have for real consideration by the embassy folks.  good luck.

----------


## BobR

They have either a policy or it's part of a law that stops "embassy shopping."  As soon as they heard she had been to Bangkok, or found her name and contact there in their computers, they would be finished with it.

The entire US Government is rude and indifferent to all but the most elite Americans.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> They have either a policy or it's part of a law that stops "embassy shopping." As soon as they heard she had been to Bangkok, or found her name and contact there in their computers, they would be finished with it.


Wife had success with the US Embassy when she applied but circumstances were favorable to her/us so no worries.  GF of an aquaintance of mine about 15 years ago attempted BKK US Embassy visa gauntlet and she was denied 2 times as well.  As I was advised, the Embassy actually marked her Thai passport in the back page, both times of the visa denial.  So, In addition to the computer systems, I do believe there is a code for easy and quick verification for previous applications and denials.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^You are correct. There is a stamp which is placed on the back page of the passport which notes, coded, that the passport holder has been refused. And to the OP, no, you can't go to Laos. If she is a Thai, she can only apply in Thailand. Sorry. Additionally, it's all computerized. One look in their computer and they will know she has previously been turned down - date, place and reason. They will just tell you to go apply in Thailand - again.

----------


## navynine

> They have either a policy or it's part of a law that stops "embassy shopping." As soon as they heard she had been to Bangkok, or found her name and contact there in their computers, they would be finished with it.
> 
> The entire US Government is rude and indifferent to all but the most elite Americans.


Bull-Shit, as in any country the government is just working folks that do not take a lot of shit from?????? :kma:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Second sentence is just typical BobR anti-USG ranting. First sentence is true. See my post above.

----------


## aging one

> The entire US Government is rude and indifferent to all but the most elite Americans.


Bullshit~~  What other embassy here has an American services center where you can walk in when you want, not having an appointment and get what you want done. If its new visa time for the wife I can just walk her in with me. No lining up on the street outside.  They have always been helpful and courteous to myself, my wife and my children.  Sure you have to have every document and letter they want perfect. But thats the same rule for all. 

The one thing they have done wrong in the last few years is take away our ability to get extra pages in a passport free.  Its now over 80 bucks.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Very few American officials elect to serve in the consular cone (a cone is the section of the State Department in which you work). The very large majority of them are first-tour officers, who must serve a mandatory first tour as a consular officer before moving to whichever cone is their career choice (political, administrative, economic). If you have ever been in an Embassy consular section, particularly in places like Bangkok or Manila, and seen some of the scum they deal with each day, it is amazing that they are civil to anyone. Like Aging One, I have never had a problem. Things have not always gone the way I hoped, but they have always been professional and polite. If you and your family are well-dressed, polite and articulate, and have your paperwork in order, you won't have a problem. They will bend over backwards to be helpful, as you are probably one of the very few people they have seen that day that didn't look like they came directly from the bar scene in Star Wars. If you are loud, abusive, have paperwork that is incomplete or looks like it was filled out by a nine year old with a crayon, the outcome is predictable. That's not to say that there aren't some real assholes working in consular sections - there are - but, if you believe you have been treated unfairly, you can protest in writing and, believe it or not, these complaints are investigated and acted upon. There was one little American-Chinese bitch in the Manila Embassy who racked up so many complaints for rudeness that she was not only taken off the visa window, but also fired. OP: Above not aimed at you, just general comment.

----------


## chitown

> Assuming your talking about a tourist visa to the US for yout Thai GF.  it is a tough road to the end, even with all the appropriate documents.


It is really not that bad. When I was dating my wife we got two of them with no problems at all. Unless you show up with a girl that wears a lot of gold and street walker apparel.

----------


## BobR

> ^Second sentence is just typical BobR anti-USG ranting. First sentence is true. See my post above.



I was a lawyer and often practiced in Federal Court.  I saw too many things I would be happier if I had not seen.  That's why I retired and came here.

----------


## rangmak

> The one thing they have done wrong in the last few years is take away our ability to get extra pages in a passport free. Its now over 80 bucks


Did this mid last year.  It was free and took less than 20 minutes.

----------


## aging one

> Did this mid last year. It was free and took less than 20 minutes.


It changed about 9 months ago.

*Special Services* *Service*
*Fee*

*Use Form*

*Notes*


*Add Pages to Passport*
                                        $82
DS-4085
                                        See important information on How to Add Extra Pages to Your U.S. Passport.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

We have to buy a completely new passport for about 7000B, so quit your whining!

----------


## aging one

That makes me feel good. ^

----------


## onlooker

And we have to gfet the new passport from Hong Kong as Bangkok doesnt issue them anymore.  :UK:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> And we have to gfet the new passport from Hong Kong as Bangkok doesnt issue them anymore.


Really? Consular Services in Bangkok did that for me and mailed it to my home when it was ready.

Why did they make you get it from Hong Kong?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Sorry, MtheD, no link, however I do recall seeing something a few months ago that said Bangkok would no longer issue passports and that the regional responsibility had been turned over to Hong Kong. I don't think it will make much difference in the long run other than possibly taking a bit longer. You still apply to Bangkok and, once they approve it, they forward it on to HK which actually issues the PPT. HK then returns it to BKK, who sends it on to you. Lots of countries have gone to this regional plan where one PPT center issues all PPTs for a region, rather than having individual Embassies issue PPTs.

----------


## aging one

here we go


https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...-thailand.html

----------


## Finney64

When I needed a new passport I used to be able to go over from Vientiane to Nong Khai & EMS the forms with postal order to the UK Embassy in BKK , and have it returned to my mates address in NK. This year had to DHL everything to Hong Kong , cost over a hundred bucks for the privelige . That plus the price of the passport made it approx 10,600 Baht , but I'm not bitter .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> When I needed a new passport I used to be able to go over from Vientiane to Nong Khai & EMS the forms with postal order to the UK Embassy in BKK , and have it returned to my mates address in NK. This year had to DHL everything to Hong Kong , cost over a hundred bucks for the privelige . That plus the price of the passport made it approx 10,600 Baht , but I'm not bitter .


I did it by post in March like I always have.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Rules changed in August; you got in under the wire.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ That'll be it then!

----------


## rangmak

> Originally Posted by rangmak
> 
> Did this mid last year. It was free and took less than 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> It changed about 9 months ago.
> 
> *Special Services* *Service*
> *Fee*
> ...


That sucks.  Hate to see what the cost of renewing a passport will be in a few years.

----------


## skyywalker

My wife has applied for a visa to the US twice & both times she was successful.  The first time was when we were not legally married & she came to States on a student visa.  She got that in Bangkok.  More recently, she received a tourist visa to the US-the 10 year maximum length-which she acquired at the US embassy in Vientiane, Laos.

The employees at the US embassy in Laos were fantastic.  Actually, we got to know them a bit as we also made numerous trips there to register the birth of our son, get his US passport, social security # etc.  The politeness, efficiency and fluency in English really set the US Laos embassy apart from any government office I've gone to in Thailand or the US!!!

A detailed account of this whole experience can be found by clicking here.

OOPS! I can't post a link yet...sorry will do soon.

----------


## rickschoppers

This is all very interesting since I would like to do the same. Do you have a detailed account somewhere else that I can look at? I live only 45km from the border of Laos and do not want to go through the BS of the embassy in Bangkok.

----------


## skyywalker

> This is all very interesting since I would like to do the same. Do you have a detailed account somewhere else that I can look at? I live only 45km from the border of Laos and do not want to go through the BS of the embassy in Bangkok.


Okay...I can give you the link now.  CLICK HERE

----------


## rickschoppers

Read most of the thread and appreciate the help. I always thought I would have to go to Bangkok to get things done, but am glad to hear it can be done in Laos too. I already have a Thai passport for my son and want to register his birth so that I can also get a US passport and SS card for him. This would entitle him to SS survivor benefits if I were to kick the bucket. Was there any problem at all since your child and wife were both from Thailand?

----------


## skyywalker

We had no problems at all.  It was fairly simple because my son's birth certificate has my name on it.  Is your name on your child's Thai birth certificate?  If so, it will make things easier.  Also, we needed to have the Thai birth certificate translated into English.  

Although I was legally married in Thailand at the time, it's not necessary to acquire your child's official US citizenship.  If you are legally married, bring your marriage certificate & an English translation.

Contact me personally if you run into any snags, or have any personal questions.

In the mean time, I'll try to be as helpful as possible on this thread.  Good luck.

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks again and yes, my name is on my son's birth certificate and it has been translated into English. Did you fill out the required forms ahead of time or did you wait until you got to the embassy? Looks like I will be taking a trip up to Laos soon.

----------


## skyywalker

I remember downloading some forms off the US Embassy website, but there was a form we needed & didn't have.  The staff provided it & it took a few minutes to complete...no big deal.

Spend some time seeing what you need on the US Embassy Vientiane website.  Also, if you call the # with questions, they are very helpful & easy to understand.

Keep in mind, registering your child's birth is the first step.  You will have to return, I think, to acquire his US passport.  Unfortunately, I don't think you can register the birth, acquire the passport and apply for soc. sec. card in one shot-hopefully I'm wrong!

----------


## aging one

> Keep in mind, registering your child's birth is the first step. You will have to return, I think, to acquire his US passport. Unfortunately, I don't think you can register the birth, acquire the passport and apply for soc. sec. card in one shot-hopefully I'm wrong!


I wish you luck, but I dont think you are going to be able to register the birth of a child born in Thailand to a Thai wife at the US embassy in Lao.  Not the same as a visa, which I also think was lucky to get there. But with both people residing there it is possible. But to cross a border to go to a different US embassy to register a birth of a child and get a passport in a 3rd country is bonkers.

My kids both had US passports and Thai passports before they were 5 months old. As the US passport identifies citizenship immediately.  Done here where they were born. If done in Laos they will need the Thai translation the US and and Lao translation as well. Dont you think you will be asked why you are in a 3rd country?  Its closer is not really happening.

Why not just do it here?

----------


## skyywalker

You definitely can register the birth in Laos-as we did-but the only thing is that they have to send documents to be verified in Thailand.  This process takes 2-3 weeks and does require a return to Vientiane, but if you live close to the Laos border & despise Bangkok (like me) it's a much better option.  You would have to return to any US Embassy to pick up the Passport as they are not issued the same day as you apply for it.  If you live in Bangkok, then the US Embassy there is more convenient.  Also, as I mentioned, the staff at the Laos US Embassy are great to deal with.

----------


## rickschoppers

I will plan to give it a try Skywalker and let you know how things go. Since I am outside Udon Thani, it is much closer and less expensive than taking a trip to Bangkok. I, like you, am not fond of the idea of dealing with the Bangkok Embassy if I can do it closer and cheaper. Maybe it depends on their mood, but I figure if you have done it, you have laid the groundwork for me. I don't mind taking additional trips either. Is there a reason you took the bus and just didn't drive? Car insurance? Not knowing the area? I have always wanted to visit Vientienne and this would be a good reason to go.

----------


## Boon Mee

> The entire US Government is rude and indifferent to all but the most elite Americans.


Ain't that the truth and the US Embassy in Bangkok more especially.  There, they have even taught the Thai employees to be downright rude to the hapless 'Merkin who, unfortunately, requires their assistance.  I dread the day I have to renew my passport... :Confused:

----------


## skyywalker

Although you can drive into Laos, there are a bunch of hoops you have to jump through to do it.  There's a lot of paperwork apparently and then there is the issue of insurance.  At the time we started this process, it was easier to just take the Khon Kaen to Vientiane direct bus.  Here in KK, there is a Laos Consulate, so you can get the visa before leaving town.  Also, many government buildings were still shut down (or burned down!), so acquiring paperwork for the car may been difficult or impossible.

If you do figure out how to drive over the border, please let us know what the process entails.

----------


## spliff

> My wife has applied for a visa to the US twice & both times she was successful.  The first time was when we were not legally married & she came to States on a student visa.  She got that in Bangkok.  More recently, she received a tourist visa to the US-the 10 year maximum length-which she acquired at the US embassy in Vientiane, Laos.
> 
> The employees at the US embassy in Laos were fantastic.  Actually, we got to know them a bit as we also made numerous trips there to register the birth of our son, get his US passport, social security # etc.  The politeness, efficiency and fluency in English really set the US Laos embassy apart from any government office I've gone to in Thailand or the US!!!
> 
> *A detailed account of this whole experience can be found by clicking here.*
> 
> OOPS! I can't post a link yet...sorry will do soon.


skysquaker: A detailed account sounds fascinating!

----------


## skyywalker

> Originally Posted by skyywalker
> 
> 
> My wife has applied for a visa to the US twice & both times she was successful.  The first time was when we were not legally married & she came to States on a student visa.  She got that in Bangkok.  More recently, she received a tourist visa to the US-the 10 year maximum length-which she acquired at the US embassy in Vientiane, Laos.
> 
> The employees at the US embassy in Laos were fantastic.  Actually, we got to know them a bit as we also made numerous trips there to register the birth of our son, get his US passport, social security # etc.  The politeness, efficiency and fluency in English really set the US Laos embassy apart from any government office I've gone to in Thailand or the US!!!
> 
> *A detailed account of this whole experience can be found by clicking here.*
> 
> ...


Enough is enough,  Spliff aka dogeater from kk forum.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> The entire US Government is rude and indifferent to all but the most elite Americans.
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth and the US Embassy in Bangkok more especially.  There, they have even taught the Thai employees to be downright rude to the hapless 'Merkin who, unfortunately, requires their assistance.  I dread the day I have to renew my passport...


I went and renewed my passport at the American Embassy in Bangkok yesterday.  I filled out and printed all the forms online and I made an appointment (simple to do through their website), but the wait wouldn't have been that bad without one- I was treated courteously and professionally by both the Thai and American workers there, and I was in-and-out in less than 30 minutes.

Prior to going to the embassy I called them twice for information- my call was picked up right away by a human (no automated routing service) and my questions were accurately and politely answered.

I have to say that it couldn't have gone any better (at least as far as a simple renewal was concerned).

----------

